
QuakeDroid – Quake for Android - quakeguy
http://quakeone.com/quakedroid
======
n-gauge
Well... I installed onto my moto g lte and it's running (after it d/w pak0)
nicely, where are the touch controls?

If I restart the app it just goes into demo mode on one of the levels.

EDIT: Good job btw on the game speed!

~~~
n-gauge
Ok, so there's a small triangle button top left of screen you press...

